# Keen Photographers who are at the Global rally



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi 

Looking for 4 or 5 keen photographers who are attending the Global rally and would talk about their photography. 

Just about every motorhomer is keen to know more about photography and it would be nice to have a workshop where we chatted and looked at work.

Please post here if you are available.

stew


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Great Idea Stew


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

John is really interested in this. I should be take mostly awful pictures, but so wnjoy it when I get one that turns out well.
Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I know there are lots of great photographers who are members here. Anyone willing to chat about there approach for a few minutes?

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Not much interest in this so will give it a few more days and then suggest we can the idea

stew


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Stew, 
Any chance of you running a workshop to help us 'snappers' progress a little along the road to being 'photographers'? Both Jan' and I would be interested...


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

Been in South of France for Late July till now so missed any development in your photography contribution so didn't put any input in, not due to lack of interest simply lack of 'being here'

Hats off to you for sorting some workshops out and look forward to them. Count me in if you need a hand or want to use my head as a tripod stand.

Kevin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Stew,
I am interested.
Gerry


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for 4 or 5 keen photographers who are attending the Global rally and would talk about their photography.
> 
> ...


Hi Stew, me dad (Joe) is coming with me and he's very keen to take part.

Cheers
Alan


----------

